# Radio a válvulas con altavoz roto.



## Sedano (May 8, 2011)

Buenas, a ver, tengo una radio algo antigua (1952) la rádio funcionaba bien hasta que un ratón se metió y se comió el altavoz y su transformador, el problema es cómo busco ambos, porque en el transformador no queda nada útil y en el altavoz solo pone la marca (melodial ib-5).
 La señal del transformador viene de una válvula que pone EL41 pero no encuentro ningun esquema o circuito que me valga.

  Si alguien me puede ayudar muchas gracias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 8, 2011)

Miraste en este hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/reparacion-radio-valvular-philips-be-221-u-49266/


----------



## bobbyna49 (May 14, 2011)

Como transformador, usa cualquiera de 220V a 6 ó 9V, y como altavoz el que te venga en gana. No será perfecto, pero te asombrarás de su funcionamiento.


----------



## pandacba (May 14, 2011)

bobbyna49
Hacer eso es una verdadera "cochinada" técnica.

Sedano
con los datos del tubo se lo encargas a cualquier bobinador que sepa hacer trafos de audio, , es chico por lo tanto no sera caro, podes buscar en ebay, y no recuerdo si en italia era que hay una casa que vende todo tipo de repuesos para ese tipo de radios a muy buenos precios

Lo mejor es dejarla original asi mantiene su precio,


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 16, 2011)

bobbyna49 dijo:


> Como transformador, usa cualquiera de 220V a 6 ó 9V, y como altavoz el que te venga en gana. No será perfecto, pero te asombrarás de su funcionamiento.



esa es una buena solución...especialmente si se toma el trabajo de desarmar el transformador y agrupar las chapas en forme de *"E"* todas en una misma dirección y separarlas de las con forma de *"I"* por medio de un delgado papel, para evitar una posible saturación magnética del nucleo. Luego se rearma y la calidad es NOTABLEMENTE mejor. *EI*... algo así.
Saludos.


----------



## Sedano (May 16, 2011)

Bueno por simpleza probé la solución que me dió bobbyna49, desmonte un cargador de un movil y un altavoz de 5" normal y corriente (uno del coche) y la verdad es que funciona perfectamente, ahora la cuestión es dejarlo así o buscar las piezas originales, ni el altavoz ni el trafo se ven,  pero es un poco como un sacrilegio ponerle un altavoz que pone Renault a una radio del '52 D.

  Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2011)

Podés mandar a reparar ambos , parlante y transformador  !

Saludos !


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 16, 2011)

Si lo quieres vender... es necesario mantenerlo  original...
Si eres extremadamente purista... nada que hacer, solo clamar por paciencia a la espera de componentes similares o parecidos.
Pero si es que para rescatarlo de las garras del tiempo tenebroso y ruín... casi cualquier solución es buena.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (May 16, 2011)

Es una buena solucón la que pronone Dosmetros (Due para la barra) conociendo la valvula de salida se calcula la impedancia y se hacen los calculos y se hace un tranformador nuevo.

No obstante para este y otros casos voy a poner ni bien lo encuentre la pagina web de un negocio que vende, parlantes,  trafos, perillas, potenciometros bobinas y una serie de accesorios para estos equipos inclusive los condensandores variables de dos, tres y más secciones, filtros como los de aquella epoca, condensadores de papel y al aceite, muy bueno para hacer restauraciones....

Tener en cuenta que la radio de nuestro amgo esta cercana a cumplir su primeros 60 años.....

Aqui va una de ellas http://www.oldradioparts.net/
http://www.tubesandmore.com/

Aqui hay de todohttp://www.vintage-electronics.com/index.htm


----------



## Sedano (May 16, 2011)

El transformador lo he encontrado en ebay pero el altavoz no, Dosmetros dice que eso se repara, realmente "solo" tiene roto el cono de papel. Será cuestión de buscar un reparador de altavoces


----------



## pandacba (May 16, 2011)

Ah si, si solo esta roto el cono, eso se cambia y te quedara joya!!!
Podes subir algunas fotos del aparato en cuestión?


----------

